# Sticky  Do I really have to take my budgie to the vet?



## StarlingWings

When your budgie is sick, often times the staff or other members will encourage you to take your budgie to the vet.

Sometimes, you may feel that you shouldn't have to be "dependent" on the vet for every little thing, and you could cure some things at home, such as most people do when they have a cold, etc.

However, budgies are different from humans because you never know how they are really feeling.

Budgies are experts at hiding illnesses as well as symptoms, and a disease or illness that is actually quite life-threatening if not treated properly may appear as just some mild discomfort that the bird can no longer hide. Although it may seem like a simple cold or other illness, it actually is quite worse than it seems, so getting your bird to a qualified avian vet may be the only chance s/he has to recover.

Thus, the position that the forum takes on these sort of issues are that it is better to be safe than sorry and if your budgie is showing symptoms of illness, it is best to get him/her to a vet to rule out any fatal or damaging diseases, and suggest a treatment plan.

When you get a bird, you commit to its care, which includes any veterinary bills. Accurate preparation for these expenses is encouraged so that a sick budgie can always get the care he or she needs!

Your birds will thank you! :wave:


----------

